# Finishing a table...what did i do wrong?!



## Chris.W. (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey guys I have a question. I started refinishing this table and 4 chairs. I sanded everything down to bare wood and refinished it with the first picture. the chairs came out perfect. the Table looks horrible, there are blotches everywhere on it. I did the exact same thing for the chairs and table. There are two coats...I didn't sand in between coats but im just confused why the table looks so much worse. Can anyone tell me why this happened and how to fix it? Thank you! the first picture is the chair, and the last two are the tables with the blotches.


----------



## Victory 1 (Jul 23, 2011)

Sanding between coats always provides a nicer finish.

What kind of applicator were you using?

The surface may have been contaminated after first coat.

Plus did your stir the poly before using? STIR, not shake.


----------



## Chris.W. (Aug 19, 2011)

I was using a foam brush, i was definatly shaking it...:blink:. if i sand the top again would it fix, if so what grit and how ie: by hand? Thanks for the answers!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm guessing that the table had been the subject of waxes over a period of time, and what you have is a reaction. I would use a chemical stripper, and then start over.












 







.


----------



## wdkits1 (Jan 16, 2009)

I think they invented this stuff for folks who figure they can get a good finish with one application. NOT!!! Surface prep is the most important part of any finishing job. I think what may have happened is the old finish on the table (probably lacquer) was not completely removed and by the looks of the wood (probably imported parawood) is hard to stain to begin with. Poly will adhere to Lacquer but the combination of stain and poly will result in the blotches or fish-eyes that you see. Most likely you will have to re-strip the table down to bare wood and make sure that All of the old finish is removed. Start with 80 grit and work your way up to 220 grit. Use an oil based stain which when applied will show if you missed anyplace with the sanding. Let dry completely and apply a coat of wipe-on poly with a rag, wipe off and let dry for a few hours before applying your next coat . Allow to dry for 24 hours and lightly sand with 320 grit but use a clean rag to get any dust off. Don't use a tack cloth as they may contaminate the finish. Use this procedure for applying several more coats of poly. Finish by lightly buffing with 4/0 steel wool and rub out with a clean rag. Takes time to do it right . Good luck


----------



## Chris.W. (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. wdkits1, as dumb as it might sound...what kind of rag should I use? does it matter? Also what kind of stain/poly should I use, or is that all my preference? Or at least what kind of brand would you use? Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## wdkits1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Chris
I just use any clean lint free rag( old tee shirts work great) rolled up to apply the stain and poly. I've used different brands of stain (General, Cabot, Minwax) but for the most part I use Minwax stains and Poly.


----------



## Chris.W. (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks, that was easy enough! I'll try to redo the table and post pictures of the finished product!


----------



## Victory 1 (Jul 23, 2011)

wdkits1 said:


> Chris
> I just use any clean lint free rag( old tee shirts work great) rolled up to apply the stain and poly. I've used different brands of stain (General, Cabot, Minwax) but for the most part I use Minwax stains and Poly.


One thing to think about too.

Do NOT use rags that were washed with fabric softener.

Fabric softeners may contain wax, you could end up where

You started.


----------



## Jr.Woodchuck (Nov 9, 2010)

My sister had an older coffee table. She asked me if I could refinish it. Sure I say. Took it home sanded it to bare wood, re-stained it and began putting varnish on it... OOopppps... hundreds of little places where the finish would not cover. No problem. Sanded varnish down a little, wiped top well with thinner. Oooooppps hundreds of little places where the finish would not cover. Final assessment, Fisheye from all the years of Pledge, End Dust and everything else she had used to "polish" her table. You might try to sand or remove with stripper then apply a coat or two of shellac to seal out the silicon that has gotten into the wood. You will never be able to sand the silicon out. I gave up on the table. It had so much junk in the wood nothing would stick to it. I gave it a coat or two of brushing lacquer and she gave it to her daughter.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

How many years of Pledge were on that table. That looks like a bad case of fisheye.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

sand it with 220, seal with dewaxed shellac and then top coat.


----------



## debdaz (Aug 29, 2011)

jack warner said:


> sand it with 220, seal with dewaxed shellac and then top coat.


I agree with Jack. I learnt this method from my grandfather before he passed away. The time and effort is well worth the finished result


----------



## Chris.W. (Aug 19, 2011)

*Finished!*

Well it's finally finished. i sanded it all the way back down, stained it and put around 6 coats of poly on. it turned out really well. I didn't make the table or anything but, is my first project to deal with wood for a looong time. I had fun, and now the wife wants me to make a chest that will go at the end of the bed....should be interesting. here are some finished pics. thanks for the help and advice!!!:thumbsup: The Table is kinda cool, it can be tilted so it can be pushed against the wall if we aren't using it. Obviously I didn't do anything to the bottom of the table.


----------



## Jr.Woodchuck (Nov 9, 2010)

Looks nice in the pictures. You may come to my shop and do my finishing.


----------

